# Shanina Shayk walks the runway during the 2011 Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show on November 9, 2011 (x8) Update



## Kurupt (12 Nov. 2011)

​


----------



## Q (14 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Shanina Shayk walks the runway during the 2011 Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show on November 9, 2011 (x5)*

cute' n sexy :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (25 Nov. 2011)

*Update + 3*



 

 

 
(4 Dateien, 7.610.017 Bytes = 7,258 MiB)


----------



## AMUN (25 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Shanina Shaik - at the Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show 2011 - Runway 9.11.2011 x4*

Die ist ja so was von *** 

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Shanina Shaik - at the Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show 2011 - Runway 9.11.2011 x4*

hammergeil, danke danke danke


----------



## Q (25 Nov. 2011)

Danke fürs Update!


----------



## BlueLynne (25 Nov. 2011)

:thx: für Shanina


----------

